# Too many KB Error



## Dalecamino (Mar 29, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how to adjust the file size of my photo ? I had this problem with my 1st photo post . Now , here we go again . When I try to post a photo , an ERROR says file size is over 250 KBs . I did try a search for help , with no results . Maybe , not using the proper Keywords . This problem seemed to fix itself the last time . As I've posted photos since then , with no problem . Are there any ideas out there ? I wanna show off my pen ! 

AND , I hope I've posted my question in the proper forum !! Thanks .


----------



## les-smith (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that the file has to be under 100 kilobytes.  I know it says 250 on the error message, but I think that it is wrong.  Also, no spaces in the file name.  Use for example: bigcigarpen  not big cigar pen

What do you use to edit/manage your photos?  I use Irfanview and I usually crop the photo and then resize it to 640 X 480 and that gets me below 100.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks Les . I believe you're right . And I may have found my problem , but have to wait now for the camera batteries to charge up . I changed some settings on my camera , to try to get better photos . The file says , that photo is 784 KB . Gonna go back to the other settings . Thanks


----------



## les-smith (Mar 29, 2008)

Here is where I asked the same type thing.  It may help a little.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?ARCHIVE=true&TOPIC_ID=20971&SearchTerms=jeff


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 30, 2008)

I went back to the camera and changed the pixels from super-fine to fine . I think this will fix it . Let's see .






Well , how about that ? Now I can show off this pen !! Thanks for the link , and your time , Les ! I really do appreciate it . Looks like I'll have photos , just not good ones ! [8D]


----------



## dalemcginnis (Mar 30, 2008)

Try the following.  This is the info I was talking about the first time you posted this problem.  This was from gerryr.

Posted - Sep 17 2007 :  9:21:30 PM US Eastern Time 
Image files sizes are fairly complicated. For one thing, a confusing background like you're using will make the file larger because the sensor has to record more detail. A plain background will make the file smaller. I don't know anything about Corel Picture House, I use Paint Shop Pro Photo X2, but I've also used Gimp and Picasa. I would recommend you download Picasa from Google, it's free and has a pretty good resizing utility. Basically what happens when you resize a photo is that the file gets compressed. The larger the file to begin with and the smaller you need the final result, the more the file gets compressed. In the compression process, detail is lost.

If you're running Windows XP, go to the Microsoft website and do a search for XP Powertoys. You can download the picture resizer for free and it works quite well.
We're all bozos on this bus!

www.montanapens.com
Go to Top of Page


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 30, 2008)

Dale , I was hoping you would jump in here on this one . You were a big help the last time , and again this time . Thanks ! I'm gonna check out that XP Toypower . This photo was taken against a pure white poster board I laid down in the tent . I think I just get in a big hurry to get a picture & get it posted . I learned tonight , a little more about my camera , and the requirements to post photos on this site . Seems as though , they clash . I'm thinking , certain cameras are more suitable for posting photos here than others . And apparently , I have the other . Thanks again , for your help Dale . [8D]


----------



## jrc (Mar 30, 2008)

I made a mistake when I got my Finepix S700 a few weeks ago by not downloading the software that came with it.  I've been using some Dell software that came with my old computer and seemed to work well.  The Finepix software works so much eaiser and better. Some Adobe software came with my new computer and is so hard to figure outn and seems to do half of what I need it to do without buying the full verison.  Send one of your photo and I will edit it with my new software and see how it looks.


----------



## dalemcginnis (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm not so sure the problem is with the camera, just the operator.  That's not a knock just an observation from personal experience.  I got my camera from a former boss who took gorgeous photos with it. Brought it home and started taking pictures and at first they were pretty good.  Started playing with the settings to upload here and all a sudden the pictures weren't so good.  Reset the camera and got the photo resize tool from XP.  When you take your pictures have your camera set for the highest quality it can take (yes that will be a big file), then crop and resize it to upload and I think you will find you will lose less in the long run than if you set your camera to a lower file size.
I know it did for me.  Now I just have to figure out the rest of the settings on my camera.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks Jim & Dale ! You ARE right . It is the operator . This camera comes with software & two manuals . A BASIC & an ADVANCE . Every time I try to read up on settings , like SHOOTING , it tells you to see another page . When I go to that page , I forgot half of what I read on the original page . [)] I need to slow down I guess , and really learn what I'm supposed to be doing with this camera . BTW the resizing for files , I found in the Software program where I edit my photos . I think I should have downsized the file just enough to get it to post here on the forum . Instead of minimizing it to the lowest size . The ISO was at 400 , and the F was 3.5 I know the F stop should be at least 8 I have to find out how to increase the F stop . And a bunch of other stuff !! Thanks guys ! [8D]


----------



## ldb2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi
Goto www.irfanview.com and download a copy of the newest version....it's free and it works great....then use the resize/resample tool to make your photo file size smaller.
I resize mine to 640x480 (about 60k) and then save it to a different folder so you always have the full resolution photo for printing . 
Don't take your photos at a lower resolution if you ever plan on printing them you can always resize smaller but not larger .


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks Butch ! I'll try that . [8D]


----------

